# (help) google play broke?



## Ssjswah (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry if this question has been asked because I'm sure I'm not the only one who has had this problem but, my Google play app force closes on me sparaticlly.

Anybody experience this too?

It was fine yesterday. Just started acting today

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

I noticed today that the Google Music Manager stopped letting me upload. I think the servers are having issues maybe? (I hope!)

Edit: You could always try removing the app, and reinstalling from the 'Google Play Store' <--I hate saying that


----------



## Ssjswah (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks!

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------

